# is it true?



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think i read on here before, that you can get a red lense for a flashlight and check out your fish at night, because they cant see the red spectrum?? is it true? and if so, where would one find something like that, or how can i go about making one?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, from what i've read too, really only blue part of the light spectrum will peneterate deep into the waters of SW and all other colors fade out in shallow waters. I dont see why you couldnt take a reg flashlight and just look at them? Can't do much harm...


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I use this to look at my fish at night (although I'm sure they can see me...but oh well). Just get some red cellophane and wrap some over your torch and use a rubber band or something to hold it on. Simple!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I just use a regular light.. LOL - they dont like it a whole lot though..


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

you could go to an Army Surplus store and get a tactical light. they come with red, blue, white, and yellow lenses.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> I just use a regular light.. LOL - they dont like it a whole lot though..


They won't act naturally though. The whole point is to observe your fish at night without disturbing them.
I just put my diveo camera on night mode.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> Well, from what i've read too, really only blue part of the light spectrum will peneterate deep into the waters of SW and all other colors fade out in shallow waters. I dont see why you couldnt take a reg flashlight and just look at them? Can't do much harm...


i do that, and they all bolt, no fish yet, just some shrimp, and they dont like the light at all. plus there is something in one of the holes on my rock that i get a glimpse of every now and then, and i really want a better look at it, kinda long wormy thing, kinda worries me.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> Plus there is something in one of the holes on my rock that i get a glimpse of every now and then, and i really want a better look at it, kinda long wormy thing, kinda worries me.


oooooo! Scary! Better take a look at this just in case.:lol:
http://www.oregonreef.com/sub_worm.htm


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fish & inverts can see red light, but it doesn't seem to bother them. At the Gulfarium we made a mantis shrimp display by using red lights on the tank. The shrimp came out to play during the day and acted like they normally would have in the dark.
By the way, that was a HUGE mantis, about 9.5 inches long!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn that's big!

I would go with the tactical light you can find at Army Surplus stores, i think i actually have two here, i will have to dig through my military stuff....


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> oooooo! Scary! Better take a look at this just in case.:lol:
> http://www.oregonreef.com/sub_worm.htm



That is nasty... I think I'm going to throw up after seeing that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if you want to mount lights on the aquarium for constant veiwing, get LED lunar lights.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have lunars, but you can only see so much, very dim blue, was looking for something i could direct around and really see what i want. ill try the red lense, if not ill just deal with it.


----------

